

Using Mobile Phones to Monitor Newborn Jaundice - denzil_correa
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~mayank/bilicam/BiliCam/BiliCam.html

======
gregory7
Of course people are going to find more and more uses for existing technology.
There is no problem with this app at all, if it saves a babies life then
fantastic.

